# latest view from the job site



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

Day, Rocks hard on stuff ,but it's work. cat... That's a little Hp in the back ground


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

Couple more pics , morning view, 

hammer is gone , 









now a small footing excavation


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

Few more


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

Getting closer


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

few more:thumbsup:


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

1 more


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like a nice project.

I'm jealous of your lunch spot...


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

morning view from my part time gig :thumbsup:


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

Small addition excavation. Not much of a view thou


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

Few more


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

dumb question...why you spreading rock out over the grass?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

dayexco said:


> dumb question...why you spreading rock out over the grass?


Is it maybe Temporary vehicle access?


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

correct, its an access road for the entire job as the builder is always concerned about tracking mud and blocking homeowners driveway with support trucks , also makes it easy to get in and out when the rain and winter mess shows up, in the spring ill clean it out and topsoil the entire area for new landscape / lawn


----------



## CatD8T (Apr 26, 2011)

ctkiteboarding said:


> correct, its an access road for the entire job as the builder is always concerned about tracking mud and blocking homeowners driveway with support trucks , also makes it easy to get in and out when the rain and winter mess shows up, in the spring ill clean it out and topsoil the entire area for new landscape / lawn


Why do you not strip the topsoil and laydown a geotextile?


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

CatD8T said:


> Why do you not strip the topsoil and laydown a geotextile?


Maybe the price of the stripping and fabric are more than topsoil? I try and save topsoil when ever possible it is getting expensive here even if I do the trucking. 

Fabric cost $500 to $600 a roll if you don't have a partial one all ready at the shop. The nice thing about stripping and fabric is you can reuse the stone for back fill.

I have also saved the fabric if the access road doesn't get to muddy.


----------



## CatD8T (Apr 26, 2011)

jmacd said:


> Maybe the price of the stripping and fabric are more than topsoil? I try and save topsoil when ever possible it is getting expensive here even if I do the trucking.
> 
> Fabric cost $500 to $600 a roll if you don't have a partial one all ready at the shop. The nice thing about stripping and fabric is you can reuse the stone for back fill.
> 
> I have also saved the fabric if the access road doesn't get to muddy.


Also keeps the soil from working its way up through your construction entrance. Plus, you would pretty much have to remove the stone and topsoil when done to finish up a nice product.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

usually i strip and stockpile on site but this builder didnt want to pay for the machine time and had already installed silt fence ,orange barrier fence and had the 3" minus delivered , i can only make suggestions and then run with whatever they want whether its a builder or home owner , most likely this rock and topsoil will be stripped and hauled to my screener , then resold


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

What kind of screener do you have? Post a pic and any information. I have plans for one in the near future.
I have stock piled unscreened topsoil and would like to screen it soon.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

i picked up a ez screen 1000 several years ago, the original owner was in tax trouble and had to get rid of some stuff , i got a great deal and it had no hours on it so i went for it.
most of the time it sits on the largest job i have going on at the time,ill stockpile soil and screen at the end of the job to landscape/lawn the home, 
the ez 1000 is small but i like it and if the material is dry it screens pretty well for its size, ill screen at the yard in the spring and fall for the quick cash and to get rid of material that has collected in the yard.

a read 40 would be a nice step up but their price keeps me seated lol


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> what's that you're encasing in concrete? power and sanitary?


Power for the grinder pump.

Does your local authority require concrete encasement for that ?? Should have used a skinnier bucket :jester:


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> Power for the grinder pump.
> 
> Does your local authority require concrete encasement for that ?? Should have used a skinnier bucket :jester:


 inspector wants crete for the pump , but not for the line and power feed, the truck had extra so we put it in the driveway section as a precaution . the builder foots these expenses so i roll with it, i think the supplier has a minimum of 3 yrds


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

hook truck with the flat bed :thumbsup:


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

few more pics from a house or two ago,, up in the bucket ,a shot of the house we completed and the one we were on


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

glad its you in the bucket and not me. :thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How high does your bucket reach ?


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

10 ' too short lol....... 57'


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

CT,

Which of those houses did you say is yours?


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

hahahahaha , funny , I just spent the better part of the day fixing my heat , changing fluid , filters and lube on my dump truck  , 

i dont think the owners of these homes have ever had hands as dirty as mine on this day . lololol 

it does look nice on the outside nick but i kinda like my little home and what i do ,so as long as i can continue, ill pass on what i call the Richie rich syndrome 


heres my home nick, just about the size of the closets in those homes lololol


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

New day new ledge to dig thru ,sewer line then electric then leaders , gotta get to 40" plus . hammer in the am


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

Sub showed with an older Samsung and 3000 lbs hammer that hit ok


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

ctkiteboarding said:


> Sub showed with an older Samsung and 3000 lbs hammer that hit ok
> 
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=60878"/>
> 
> ...


Pic


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Might need to borrow that hammer. I got a well trench to dig & I'm expecting ledge.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

it hit very well but damn that samsung looks whooped,
props to the operator he started with me at 7 and didnt stop till 330, no coffee, no lunch, nothing , just bang bang bang while i cleaned up and stock piled the rock to haul off site . i had my labor grease the hammer so he didnt have to get out of the seat ,hell i ate a sandwich at 2 while in the seat. it was a good day:thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How much did he charge you per/hr ?


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

1500 per day including the move in. , I up charge on that abit . Would prefer to rent but most are out on month to month and it seems things are busy now. Been looking for a clean use hammer on a 14t class machine but most used stuff is beat to death. 

Loading material out today and prepping to hammer in the am


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

ctkiteboarding said:


> 1500 per day including the move in. , I up charge on that abit . Would prefer to rent but most are out on month to month and it seems things are busy now. Been looking for a clean use hammer on a 14t class machine but most used stuff is beat to death.


We charge $170/hr for our 315, that works out to about the same. If you are going to buy a hammer, do not buy a used one unless you know who had it. They are a complete gamble when buying used. 

One salesman told me that one of his customers bought one at an auction. It was strapped to a pallet with a brand new paint job and a brand new moil point. He paid $15k. His first clue was when he picked it off the pallet, the underside was not painted. He pinned it on, hooked up the hoses, hit the pedal and oil started pouring out. Here it didn't even have any guts inside of it. 

In the spring we bought a brand new NPK GH-7. It retails for $45,000 and the salesman gave it to us for $37,000 with mounting bracket and a 3 yr warranty.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

Local dealer has a rental indeco 3000 lbs with mount 21 k

couple more pics ,ready for the hammer


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

Hammer is done , bedding sand and partial electric w back fill to a point so the driveway could be reopened


----------

